# Η συγγνώμη του Γερμανού



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2014)

Δανείζομαι τον τίτλο από το φωτορεπορτάζ του Protagon για τη χτεσινή επίσκεψη του προέδρου της Γερμανίας Γιοάχιμ Γκάουκ στους Λιγκιάδες και στα Ιωάννινα, στη Συναγωγή.

Η αφορμή για να ανεβάσω αυτό το νήμα είναι αφενός για να δώσω έναν σύνδεσμο προς την ολοκληρωμένη ομιλία του (από τον ιστότοπο της γερμανικής προεδρίας) και να δώσω σε μετάφραση τον επίλογό του, που ούτε τον άκουσα κάπου στα ρεπορτάζ των καναλιών, ούτε τον είδα (ίσως δεν έτυχε, δεν βλέπω και τα πάντα) στα ρεπορτάζ εφημερίδων. Ίσως επειδή (αν κρίνω και από σχόλια αναγνωστών στους ιστότοπους των γερμανικών εφημερίδων)* φαίνεται να απευθυνόταν κυρίως στο γερμανικό κοινό:

Wenn wir Erinnerungswege beschreiten, dann nicht, weil wir auf die Vergangenheit fixiert wären. Auch nicht, weil wir noch in ihrem Bann stehen. Aber wir schauen auf die Vergangenheit, um ihre Botschaft für die Gegenwart und Zukunft zu vernehmen:
- Vergesst niemals, dass Ihr wählen könnt zwischen Böse und Gut.
- Schützt und schätzt den Frieden.
- Lasst allen Menschen ihre Würde und ihre Rechte.
- Und schließlich:
Achtet und sucht die Wahrheit. Sie ist eine Schwester der Versöhnung.

Όταν βαδίζουμε σε μονοπάτια αναμνήσεων, δεν το κάνουμε επειδή είμαστε καρφωμένοι στο παρελθόν. Ούτε επειδή είμαστε ακόμη καταραμένοι από αυτές. Παρατηρούμε όμως το παρελθόν για να κατανοούμε τα μηνύματά του για το σήμερα και το αύριο:
-- Να μην ξεχνάτε ποτέ ότι μπορείτε να επιλέξετε ανάμεσα στο καλό και το κακό.
-- Να προστατεύετε και να εκτιμάτε την ειρήνη.
-- Να μη στερείτε από κανέναν άνθρωπο την αξιοπρέπεια και τα δικαιώματά του.
Και τελικά:
-- Να εκτιμάτε και να αναζητάτε την αλήθεια. Είναι μία από τις αδελφές της συμφιλίωσης.

-----------------
* Πολλά σχόλια στο μοτίβο: Εντάξει, πέρασαν τρεις γενιές, εμείς είμαστε νέοι άνθρωποι, τι φταίμε, να μη ζητάει συγγνώμη για λογαριασμό μας, με κάτι τέτοια θα ξαναπληρώνουμε τους Έλληνες κλπ κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2014)

*Γκάουκ: «Η Γερμανία αναγνωρίζει το έγκλημά της»* (_Καθημερινή_, Σταύρος Τζίμας)

Για την επίσκεψη στη συναγωγή των Ιωαννίνων και τη συνάντηση του Γερμανού προέδρου με τις δύο επιζώσες ομήρους.


----------

